# uneven precocious udder



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I've got an unbred yearling who is developing an udder - but only on one side. About the size of a grapefruit. Haven't tried milking - don't want to mess with it. Is this a foreshadow of an uneven udder when freshening?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

This happened to me. I can only relate my experience, but I was told that you will have to be on the lookout for mastitis. I was told to milk out and treat that half. I did not. I did milk some and had it tested. Negative. When she freshened, yes, the udder was uneven. And it was harder to milk out. After a few milkings, I would get a blockage and then small, stone-like pieces could be seen in the milk pail. Once I got all of these out (that took a couple of milkings), the flow is great and her udder is almost even. And no mastitis. Not sure if I should show her this year, but at least she's milking well and the udder is healthy.

Did I take a risk by not treating? Perhaps. Then again, why would I treat for something that she didn't have?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If a doe was going to mature and udder, why would it be only one side?

I don't want a lopsided udder, and Cindy's blockages and stone like pieces obviously was the offending bacteria walled off by the doe herself, hence the negative test. By milking her out before she stretches out the side, infusing with an antibiotic (since this is likely subclinical staph) tommorrow is fine.....I would put gentemycin in with the tommorrow. We have lots of percocious udder here, one right now and her udder rivals some photos of other FF in milk  But it's even. When she is 100 days pregnant next year, she will be dry cowed. Vicki


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

so milk out, infuse and then let be til normal freshening? Will the tomorrow cause her to "dry up" or will this be ongoing til freshening?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you get rid of the bacteria it will dry up.

No medication doesn't help does dry up, it's just called dry cow because you use it in dry cows 

I would much rather have antibiotic in that udder until she freshens, rather than who knows what brewing for more than 5 months until she does freshen (that is if you bred her right now). You also might want to get your yearlings bred younger if this becomes a problem, dry percocious udders are just as bad as dry productive udders, the longer the dry period the more problems creep in. Vicki


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

So I did the tomorrow yesterday late morning and this morning found that yearling with major dark green diarhea. Nobody else has it and she has had no other changes or treatments. Is it safe to assume this is just a die-off of whatever was causing the swelling? It did appear to be regular milk, no lumps or strings, no hot or hard spots.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

This thread somehow slipped by me. Been going through previous threads in search for information on this topic. We have the same situation with a dry yearling, too, but the udder is even. Did a mastitis test, negative , and panel through vet, nothing. So, we will treat with tomorrow. What is gentemycin?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a yearling who has a beautiful full percocious udder, it is even and glorious. I will dry cow her when she is 100 days pregnant with Pirsue. Even, percocious udders make perfect logicaly sense, it's hormonal. I would treat uneven ones.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Gentamycin is an antibiotic, and it has some crazy long milk withdrawl, like half a year or something. I have one that's precocious here...well not sure if that's her deal or what you would call it. She absorbed her pregnancy in Feb, then was "rebred" tested negative for pregnancy, had a little bit of blood on her rear a couple days after test came back (about a week from the draw), and a few days later I noticed a small amount of an udder, and decided to start milking her. At first I got like 2 TBSP, well, now she is milking almost 3 lbs, lol. She's an alpine, and is one big fatty yearling, so I figure anything should help to get the weight off I hope, and it shouldn't hurt I don't think. All she gets is alfalfa pellets in the stand, pasture during the day, and some alfalfa hay at night. If I had a way to, I would keep her out of the alfalfa hay as well, as it probably doesn't help with her jiggly butt! I hope she'll breed in the fall!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I have a yearling who has a beautiful full percocious udder, it is even and glorious. I will dry cow her when she is 100 days pregnant with Pirsue. Even, percocious udders make perfect logicaly sense, it's hormonal. I would treat uneven ones.


So explain this to me. Why would you dry cow her at 100 days pregnant vs now? What happens with that?

I still have to say, my 7mo doe kid who had 1/2 precocious udder still has not turned up with mastitis. And yes, that was with testing, when it happened and after she freshened. Now is it uneven? Yes. But only slightly. It's the teat formation that surprises me (and it surprises me because I don't know any better). The 1/2 that was precocious has the normal teat. The 1/2 that was not, has a bulbous teat.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Because her udder is normal. I will dry cow her so she has antibiotics in her udder as she fills with colostrum, right now it is just fluid. I won't use her colostrum anyway since she will be a first freshener, but I am more worried since her orifices were open so she may leak when she fills. I will start milking her early if this happens. I dry cow any doe with a problem, and this is a problem even though her udder is even. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Because her udder is normal. I will dry cow her so she has antibiotics in her udder as she fills with colostrum, right now it is just fluid. I won't use her colostrum anyway since she will be a first freshener, but I am more worried since her orifices were open so she may leak when she fills. I will start milking her early if this happens. I dry cow any doe with a problem, and this is a problem even though her udder is even. Vicki


Thanks, Vicki. That makes sense. I think I get it. 

Always learning!


----------

